# Location vs Program....aka Chapman vs Emerson



## Topo (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright, so here's my deal.

Last year I was accepted into the screenwriting degree at Chapman, but they didn't offer me enough financial aid, so I am attending a local State University for my freshmen year. However I am going to transfer after this year...but where to?

I want to go into television writing....

That being said, Chapman took out two of its television production classes that focused on writing and developing pilots and made them into writing television for the internet classes. The only tv specific class they have now is seminar in television writing, but you can retake it as many times as you want. Besides that I would just be taking basic screenwriting classes, and I would be in Orange, very close to LA and the industry.....

Emerson however has a ton of television specific writing classes. Writing for Television, Comedy Writing for Television (which includes sitcoms, late night tv, and sketch comedy) Writing the television pilot, and TV Writing Room just to name a few. This seems like a fantastic program, and to top it all off they have a semester in LA program for juniors and seniors where spend a semester in LA taking courses and working on internships. Now even though that would get me close to the industry, Emerson is in Boston, so I would be spending most of my time away from LA. And Emerson is a little bit cheaper then Chapman.

So....what should I do? One school has a fantastic location but not the most specific program for what I want to do and the other has a very specific program, but it's on the east coast......opinions?


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 9, 2008)

I say go with Emerson. 

If you go to Chapman, you'd just be going for the location. Which, to tell the truth, isn't even that great. (FYI, I'm in love with Chapman. I just don't think it's what you're looking for)

You'd be paying that cost for the location alone, it seems. Unless you're interested in film too... 

Have you thought about schools in LA with better Television oriented programs? LMU maybe, if you weigh the school's reputation heavily... or CSUN or CSULB? Just some thoughts.

My vote: Emerson. Good luck.


----------



## Topo (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah I've looked into essentially every option. USC won't work out, can't transfer to UCLA until junior year, LMU is a possibility, they have more tv writing classes then chapman, but nowhere near emerson's. CSUN didn't have much, it seemed the screenwriting stuff was Master's degree stuff, and CSULB doesn't have much either. 

Thanks man. I mean I'm gonna have to move out to LA eventually if I wanna write television, but I think getting my education at Emerson and learning my craft to the best of my ability, then moving out to LA and try to make my break, with workshops/contests and possible connections I would have made through the semester at LA program emerson offers.

Chapman is a fantastic school, it's mainly they are a fantastic FILM school. They have all that equipments and a ton of great FILM classes, but to be honest it seems television writing is a weaker point of the school.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 9, 2008)

There ya go. 

I'd agree about Chapman (but I'm still dying to go there for FILM school ) so I think Emerson is a good choice. You'll be doing what you love, and if you just keep pursuing it and whatnot it'll happen for you. 

I read a LOAF from a student from Ithaca, in their film program. He said that he went out to LA for a school-sponsored summer internship. He made some connections, then the next summer used them to get another summer internship on his own. After he graduated, he moved out to LA, made 3 phone calls, and was set up with a job within an hour of being in town. ...something like that... but the point is that it can happen for you even if you're not in LA. 

Again, good luck.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 9, 2008)

Out of curiosity, why won't USC work out?

We have an extremely extensive television program...


----------



## Topo (Sep 10, 2008)

I think they require two english writing courses before you can transfer, and I don't know if I can fit two in this year.

And it'd be very tough to get into, they only accept like, 20 something or 30 something into the program? I mean it'd be worth a shot....


----------



## Topo (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh and it's more expensive then Chapman, and that's the reason I'm not at Chapman this year, so unless they offered me a bunch of money....


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 10, 2008)

It's worth the price, but you gotta do what you gotta do.

I don't know about requiring English...it seems weird, I would think that they'd let you take whatever classes you needed here.

As for the size of the classes, yeah, it's about 30 a year.

They're all pretty competitive, though, any school worth getting into...Emerson as well as Chapman.  Don't count yourself out of anything.

As for your original question, I'd go with Emerson...but be sure to take some feature classes, and new media if they offer it...i.e. webisodes or video games (courses I'm taking as a screenwriting student here at USC).  Don't count anything out.

I say this because I came in here hellbent on writing features and a TV class changed my outlook...now I'm into TV as well.

Best of luck.


----------



## Topo (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I plan on taking some feature classes because you never know what I'll be into.

Can you give me kind of your overall impression of the television program at USC, the writing classes involved with it and how it would prepare for me for the world of tv writing?


----------



## Winterreverie (Sep 10, 2008)

There are actually some fantastic tv teachers/classes here at chapman. I'm not sure if they are only offered to grad students.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally! Someone else wanting to apply for the TV program! It seems that not very many people are applying or even want to go into the TV Production program at Chapman. I'm dieing to get in. I'm applying for the Spring semester.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 10, 2008)

> Originally posted by Topo:
> 
> 
> Can you give me kind of your overall impression of the television program at USC, the writing classes involved with it and how it would prepare for me for the world of tv writing?



It's not the television program; it's writing for Screen and Television.

My experiences are for the MFA, but the BFA has the same opportunities for the most part.

What courses are available?  That I know off the top of my head....

One-Hour Drama Spec
Half-Hour Comedy Spec (one and three camera)
Sketch Comedy
Half-Hour Pilot
One Hour Pilot
And MFA/Senior TV Thesis

There are also classes across the disciplines that group writers with production students and they actually shoot a pilot that a writer scribes.

I'm taking a Webisodes class right now, which is a great offshoot and/or precursor to the sitcom.

There are great faculty here...my spec class was taught by a Law and Order SVU writer (USC alum), this semester I'm with the showrunner for Breaking Bad, a writer (USC alum) on CSI: NY, and the man who wrote hundreds of eps for Cheers, Frasier, Becker, and something else I can't think of right this second.

I'm assisting for a performance writing class taught by a guy who's been on a bunch of tv shows, from Desperate Housewives to True Blood.

On the Critical Studies side, there's Rosenberg's classes, which bring in sneak peeks of hit shows and Q&As with their creators...this week was Mad Men, and the creator, a USC alum named Matt Weiner (also from the Sopranos).  Last year I went to Mad Man, The Wire, and Pushing Daisies...that's all my schedule allowed. 

There are tons of Crit TV courses...and this is just the writing side that I'm giving you....and a vague knowledge at that.

There's also some sort of showrunner track as well, but that might just be an MFA thing...


----------



## mckinnod (Sep 11, 2008)

Most of the TV courses here at Chapman are offered to both Grad and Undergrad from what I have been seeing.


----------



## mckinnod (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry, only half read the thread, but you are right, it seems that the writing courses in this area have moved toward a mixture of television and new media, such as web-based programs. In my estimation, though, the principals and philosophy of the classes are the same with regard to writing.


----------



## trjnmonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

There are actually more classes offered in television at Chapman in Undergrad, but as mckinnod said, both grad and undergrads can take them. Ross Brown is pretty awesome with plenty of experience under his belt, and he teaches a few of the classes.


----------



## Topo (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just concerned with the lack of television WRITING classes at Chapman. There' Seminar in TV Writing which can be taken more then once, but that's it. They have some good general screenwriting classes, and some good general tv classes. I would not be upset if I went to Chapman, but when I find a program like Emerson that has like, 4 or 5 specific television writing classes and a lot of emphasis on comedy, I feel like I have to at least pursue. 

I will probably apply to Chapman and Emerson (maybe LMU, MAYBE USC) and then after all is said and done, see where I'm accepted and see which will cost less after financial aid and stuff....


----------



## Winterreverie (Sep 11, 2008)

I think you may be under the impression that if a class doesn't have "Television" and "Writing" together in the title, then they do not contain that in the class. In the grad writing program we are required 2-3 specific TV writing classes. There are a couple others available as electives as well. So, believe me, Chapman has more than one TV writing class you take over and over.

That is actually besides the point. You sound very much set on Emerson, which I hear has a great program-- admittedly I don't know much about it. It sounds like your heart is there, and truth, you probably won't be happy anywhere else. So I'd suggest, focusing your attention in that direction and worrying about location to the industry when you are done.


----------



## Topo (Sep 11, 2008)

I dont know though, I looked through the catalog of all of Chapman's film school classes, and it didnt seem like there were many options. 

I honestly dont think I would be upset at Chapman, I think i've just wanted to go there for literally a year now so when a new fresh idea like emerson came up I just jumped on it. I think I would receive a great education at both schools, and I would have a great time at both, I just think program wise, Emerson may have the edge in tv writing. I know Chapman has the edge in basically everything else. Ha, but I really do think it'll all come down to financial assisstance.


----------



## mckinnod (Sep 11, 2008)

Ross Brown is pretty amazing.  Liked him from the beginning but its hard not to, he has one of those personalities you have to like.


----------



## Topo (Sep 12, 2008)

Where in CO are you from?


----------



## Topo (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the great advice.

Does anyone else who hasn't already contributed have any opinions on the matter?


----------



## Topo (Sep 24, 2008)

Another factor that plays into this is not only location as in proximity to LA, but Orange is a city I would rather live in. I complain about the cold on even a breezy day, and I've wanted to live near, but not in a big city.....so a location I want and close to LA vs. an amazing program in a cool location I wouldn't mind. Boston is a cool city, I visited and I liked it! I don't know about living there though....uggh, so many things running through my head


----------

